# Accomidation for my chineses wife for uk settlement



## shane147 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi I would like to ask if this lodgers agreement form is suitable for my Chinese wife to get her visa for settlement and live with me in a room I rent in a house


----------



## sabs (Aug 18, 2012)

Try the Britain forum. More likely to get a reply there.


----------



## USAGary (May 21, 2012)

Candle For Love 
maybe can help you


----------

